# #5 of nine



## robert flynt (Mar 22, 2018)

This one has desert ironwood hand material.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 13


----------



## jasonb (Mar 22, 2018)

Great handle material and like the indent finger grip. Looks like a hand would lock in comfortably on that handle. Putting that one up there in the top of my favorites of the ones shown so far.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Mar 22, 2018)

Desert Ironwood is one of my favorite handle woods. Great looking blade Robert.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 23, 2018)

Wood is very rich looking! Sure love your knives! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## milkbaby (Mar 23, 2018)

Oooh, now this one is my favorite out the batch so far due to the DIW...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 23, 2018)

@robert flynt- must resist in opening your thread.........must resist the force.........I am not condition to box till the 9th round. The 2nd round fighter, “purple black ash burl” almost gave me a TKO

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 30, 2018)

I really like that blade profile and handle combo. Thats a definite winner!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

